# The First Record You Bought



## ossian (Mar 21, 2016)

Having posted in a topic here about the 50s and 60s music scene, it made me think of the first music that I actually bought. So I thought it would be interesting to find out what were the first records everyone bought.

For me, it was Canned Heat - Let's Work Together.






The first albums that I bought were Jimi Hendrix - Axis Bold As Love and Pink Floyd - Relics. I had received some money for my birthday and that allowed me to buy those. They were not full price albums, so I got a bargain. 

I still have the records.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2016)

Not sure which, but definitely a Beatles record.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Guitarist (Mar 22, 2016)

First single was Love Me Do/P.S. I Love You (to me P.S. I Love You is the A side)
First LP was Meet the Beatles


----------



## ossian (Mar 23, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> First single was Love Me Do/P.S. I Love You (to me P.S. I Love You is the A side)
> First LP was Meet the Beatles


My sister bought With The Beatles. I actually still have that very battered copy.


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2016)

I started a collection of Beatles albums in the mid '60s. Second was the Rolling Stones.


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2016)

From South Philly, Frankie Avalon:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 23, 2016)

and then...
...45s


----------



## Arachne (Mar 23, 2016)

bought the 45 ah memories..
[h=1]*T.Rex 'Children Of The Revolution'   *[/h]


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 23, 2016)

I think it was Meet the Beatles, if not the first one of the first...


----------

